# City Water Intake



## Mandi (May 20, 2016)

I recently purchased my first travel trailer that is a 1992 Terry M28 5T. I will be connecting it to city water but I can't find the intake on the 5th wheel. I've had multiple experienced RVers look at it and been searching everywhere online and cannot find anything about it. Any help on where to look would be great!


----------



## krsmitty (May 20, 2016)

Every RV I owned had the city water and fresh water connection side by side. Did you find a connection to add water to your fresh water tank?


----------

